# Sorta Bubba Bass Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The plan was the avoid the 200 boats fishing in the three tourneys on the Potomac today by running 13 miles South and fishing main river points. With winds predicted at 7 mph out of the NE should be easy.. right? Wrong... weather man got it very wrong today and we met with howling 25 mph winds NW that shifted North then finally NE. Main river looked like two creams in your coffee. Rollers with white caps ARGGG.. Tried to wait out the winds in a creek and got a fish. Only had 20 boats around us. Ran back into launch creek and conjured up a few more bass and tide died.. 
Sometimes the best plan is to be flexible about the plan..


























Had a great time doing something I love to do.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice lookin bass there.


----------

